# Help! Searching for progeny of an AQHA mare



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

This is the progeny listed for Dox Chex on allbreed. It is not necessarily a complete list but there is a Tang N Dox listed with Tanganary as the mare.

https://www.allbreedpedigree.com/in...red=Standard&x2=n&username=&password=&x=0&y=0


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Oops just noticed that Tang N Dox is listed as a mare so not the horse you are looking for.


----------



## cassidysk (Mar 2, 2020)

Yes, thank you, but sadly not him.


----------



## cassidysk (Mar 2, 2020)

update, the sire is definitely not Dox Chex... other than that I haven't gotten any further in my search...


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

I looked up the pogency of tanganary on all breed pedigree. I found Tangin Whit CH 2009 gelding. Sire is pepto's blueprint


----------



## cassidysk (Mar 2, 2020)

Unfortunately not the horse... he must not be on all breed. Thanks for checking tho!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

AQHA has done away with the leveled records search. Now they offer Master Registration which covers pedigree and either owners or show/race records but no other records. Any other records are available for a fee. Once you are logged in you hover over Quick Links in the left corner then select AQHA Services there will be several boxes with options you want the Records box and then you choose AQHA records. Another screen pops up and you must add either the name or registration number then it refreshes and you choose the "+" next to Dam that should give you a drop down that shows Produce of Dam ($4?) It used to be free depending on your level of membership. Now it is not. except for the Master Record which is very basic there are no more free records.


----------

